# What are you brewing?



## marktaylor99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a blueberry honey wheat in the fermenter now- as soon as it is done I have 10lbs + of fresh blueberries and i am going to try my hand at blueberry wine.

What does everyone else have going right now?


----------



## blues brother (Jun 30, 2012)

Not really brewing...I have a gallon of "apple pie" ageing in the fridge.
When my scuppernongs get ripe I'll be working off a jug or three of wine.


----------



## rockdawg (Jun 30, 2012)

I bottled a batch of the continental pilsner last week and started a batch of apple wine. I have a rye pale ale kit I might start tomorrow. 
That blueberry honey wheat sounds pretty good.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bottled my blueberry honey wheat last week, and am waiting on it to carbonate.
I now have about 5 gals of blueberry wine in the primary. It's fermenting slowly, which I've read is typical with blueberry wine because of some type of acid blueberries have that acts against the yeast. It tastes so good already though...


----------



## rockdawg (Jul 12, 2012)

My pilsner turned out better than I expected. I dry hopped the pale ale last weekend and my apple wine is starting to clear up. Just keep watching the calender waiting on the next steps.....


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 16, 2012)

blues brother said:


> Not really brewing...I have a gallon of "apple pie" ageing in the fridge.
> When my scuppernongs get ripe I'll be working off a jug or three of wine.



Is this apple pie drink the concotion made with Everclear?


----------



## jkkj (Jul 16, 2012)

I got one gallon of strawberry and 3 gallons of peach in the fermenter


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 16, 2012)

Primary:

 - 5 gallons Belgian Orange Witty Monk
 - 3 gallons Hard Apple Cider (whole foods organic 365)

Secondary:

 - 6 gallons Jack Keller Mead
 - 3 gallons Japanese Plum wine
 - 2 gallons Sweet Plum wine

Bottled and carbing

 - 1 gallon Hard Apple Cider (Publix apple juice)

On Deck:

 - 5 gallons of porter or Begian Abbey Ale (haven't made up my mind on recipe yet)


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike when you start your wine can I come over and see how you do it?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 16, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Mike when you start your wine can I come over and see how you do it?



Check out Jack Keller's website.  It has everything you ever wanted to know about wine making, plus hundreds of recipes.

Just Google it.


----------



## Pop (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 

5 gal of apple wine working
5 gal of strawberry fermenting
3 large watermelons on standby that will go into the fermenter hopefully today.

Bottled some good muscadine back in the spring and it is awesome.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 24, 2012)

Brewed up 5 gallons of a Founder's Breakfast Stout clone.

Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 24, 2012)

HandgunHTR said:


> Brewed up 5 gallons of a Founder's Breakfast Stout clone.
> 
> Can't wait for this one.



That's the one I'm interested in.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 24, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> That's the one I'm interested in.



Well sir, if you are anywhere in the ATL area, I will be happy to share!

Ain't no way I am drinking 5 gallons of the stuff (although I would love to try).


----------



## bunnyhunter (Aug 3, 2012)

Just finished 3 gallons of apple pie and 3 gallons of peach. Waiting on the muscadine's to ripen for some muscadine wine.


----------



## jkkj (Aug 3, 2012)

*wine*



bunnyhunter said:


> Just finished 3 gallons of apple pie and 3 gallons of peach. Waiting on the muscadine's to ripen for some muscadine wine.



How did the peach turn out? Was it a dry wine? Did you use fresh peaches or canned? I'm asking because I got 3 gallons in the making and don't know what to expect.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 4, 2012)

What is apple pie?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 4, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What is apple pie?



If it is what I am thinking it is, it is moonshine that has been sweetened and infused with apples and pie spices.

Tastes just like a homemade apple pie (with a kick).   



As for me, I just brewed up my first all-grain brew.   It is a Fat Tire clone that was doctored just a bit to give it more of a nutty/bready flavor.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Apple pie 

1 gallon of apple juice
1 gallon of apple cider
1-2 cups of sugar
apple pie spice or cinnamon spice sticks
1/2 gallon shine

Bring juice and cider to boil, dissolve sugar and add spice. Let cool, strain, add shine. Chill and enjoy


----------



## jkkj (Aug 5, 2012)

*apple pie*



bunnyhunter said:


> Apple pie
> 
> 1 gallon of apple juice
> 1 gallon of apple cider
> ...



Sounds like something that might sneak up on ya...


----------



## bunnyhunter (Aug 5, 2012)

It definitely will. But is really good!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 25, 2012)

bunnyhunter said:


> Apple pie
> 
> 1 gallon of apple juice
> 1 gallon of apple cider
> ...



You and I are nowhere close- I use
10# of apples, crushed
2# sugar
1# brown sugar
cinnamon and spices to taste

Ferment as wine, and sweeten it back. Not near as potent as yours though


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 25, 2012)

I've had da apple pie shine and it is soooo goooood and smoooth and yes it will sneak up on ya but so fine!  We call it sweet tea when it comes out and passed around!   DAWG tailgate special!


----------



## faceplate66 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got 5 gal of muscadine grape wine and 5 gal of white grape wine going.


----------



## Corvus (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got the ingredients on hand for 10 gallons of kolsch and 5 gallons of american light ale, need to brew some of that soon. I've got about 5 gallons of cyser going right now, 4.5 gallons of cider, 5 pounds of honey and Cotes de blanc yeast.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 6, 2013)

5 gallon of muscadine going. First batch tastes great. Just a little sweet. Trying a little different recipe.

I tried beer once and botched it. Been awhile. I'm more patient now. Might try it again.


----------

